# Phaedrus



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Promoted to Senior Tech! Welcome to the greenskins mate!


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

*Congratulations* mate!!!
Well done!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations indeed Phaedrus, well done :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice goin' and WTG!!....How's the fit with the new green jacket??


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats on the promotion!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done Phaedrus!!!


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Congrats once more.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Gratz .


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Nice Job....

BG


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Congrats on the promotion :4-cheers:


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

:4-clap::beerchug::wave:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Well done Paedrus,

You deserve it mate


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats and well done Phaedrus :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Congratulations on your Promotion!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations


----------

